# Another TMI toddler problem



## RachelW (Sep 30, 2004)

My daughter is 21 months old and has a pretty good vocabulary for her age. She is rather good at telling me when something hurts or when she needs something. In the past few weeks she's developed an affinity for her vagina. She calls it "Nina" and tells me "Nina pee-pee. New diaper, Mommy" and runs to her changing table. When this started happening I was thrilled!

But, in the last few days she has been getting upset about peeing. She'll hold her crotch and cry out "pee-pee hurt" or "Nina ouch." I thought she wanted a new diaper and was beginning to dislike being wet. But changing the diaper wasnt stopping the crying.

I began to worry that she had a bladder infection and, because our pediatrician's office was closed, we went to the ER tonight. They did a urine specimen and said that nothing was wrong with her and, after three hours of waiting, they sent us home.

So, what am I supposed to do. SOmething is clearly bothering her and she is hating urinating. One of the other posters wrote concerned about constipation. She has been a bit constipated lately, too. Would constipation actually hurt urination? I am just at wits end with this and hope that someone can tell me what to do!


----------



## shiningpearl (Jul 1, 2006)

I would give her some cranberry juice, the real stuff not the cocktail deluted w/ water. It could also be yeast infection. Did they check for that at the ER?

Maybe you could try putting her on the potty. If she is disliking being wet then maybe she is holding it until it hurts. I know when I hold it too long it does still hurt sometimes even after it is empty or she is not emptying it all the way cause she doesn't like feeling wet. Just an idea.


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry, I don't have any advice.

But I think it's great to when kids know the proper names to tell you stuff like that. And I'm impressed she knows where her vagina is. My daughter is 21 months, and she does know where her vulva (or "bulba") as she says) is, but she has not discovered her vagina yet. I think it'll be a couple years.


----------



## RainCoastMama (Oct 13, 2004)

Could also be that she was exploring and scratched herself, or there's a minor infection from a bath. DD has had mysterious owies down there and fessed up to poking around, etc. Sometimes soap irritates her as well. Lots of fluids, lay off on the soap and bubblebaths - just warm water. Can try very diluted grapefruitseed extract in a spray bottle which is what I used when DD2 had a yeast infection from abx. The spritzing also made her feel better.


----------



## RachelW (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks, Mommas. She still is complaining that "pee-pee ouch." It's so frustrating. I'll try the cranberry juice. Also, I am beginning to wonder if she's constipated and cant discern the two feelings.

And, for the record, I can't tell whether your comment, angelcat, was a backhanded attempt at educating me about the differences between vulva and vagina. At 21 months I've decided not to get too technical about the differences between vulva and vagina. If her way to communicate the pain is to say, "nina," then I am o.k. with that. I'll wait for the detailed anatomy lesson when she's a bit older.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

i would put some cream on there. could just be irritated. my kids often get irritated and red for no apparent reason and a nice baking soda bath and a little cream usually helps them feel better. i would use a moisture blocking cream. we actually just use lanolin like for nipples here.


----------



## KnitterMama (Mar 31, 2005)

I would avoid bubble baths, lotions, detergents, etc anything that could potentially irritate her vaginal area. It could be as simple as not giving bubble baths.


----------



## KnitterMama (Mar 31, 2005)

Also, if it continued I might go in for a repeat UA.


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RachelW* 
Thanks, Mommas. She still is complaining that "pee-pee ouch." It's so frustrating. I'll try the cranberry juice. Also, I am beginning to wonder if she's constipated and cant discern the two feelings.

And, for the record, I can't tell whether your comment, angelcat, was a backhanded attempt at educating me about the differences between vulva and vagina. At 21 months I've decided not to get too technical about the differences between vulva and vagina. If her way to communicate the pain is to say, "nina," then I am o.k. with that. I'll wait for the detailed anatomy lesson when she's a bit older.


Whatever you like, I guess. I thought you meant she already knew where her vagina was. I didn't think you taught her the wrong name.

It confuses me when people use the term wrong, cause its not how I learned it. I really thought you daughter was just way ahead of mine on her anatomy terms.


----------



## Miajean (May 16, 2005)

Well DD knows where both are and they are both her "whowho" or woolva or vagina.

DD likes to try and figure out what is and is not allowed near it.

Also, she tends to run away from her pee, it shocks her when she is diaper free and she tends to make an "acck" type noise and run away from the "surprise." one of my cutie nanny kids (I nannied for several families) Would tell us it hurt to pee because she did not know "surprise" or well just "uncomfy'. Took her a bit to figure out how to tell us she was just uncomfy and cranky over the inability to plan her trips to the potty or the diaper needed immediate attention. being shocked or uncomfy can cause the crying too, simply because she cannot tell you in detail it irritates her or makes her embarrassed.


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

The toddler I nanny for had some redness/irritation and it clearly hurt her to urinate. (crying, grabbing, general noises of displeasure) Her mom eliminated Mr. Bubbles from the nighttime routine and voila! All better. Then I remembered when I was little and would take a Mr. Bubbles bubblebath it would burn to pee. I never said anything though because I liked the bubbles/smell so much.


----------



## Meg_s (Apr 13, 2006)

Was reading this and it just occurred to me so I thought I'd suggest it, I was pretty young when I broke my hymen by sitting on a fence. It really stung and I was sore for a few days... though if she has a diaper on that is highly unlikely...... just wanted to mention it as a consideration I guess!


----------

